# looking for a how to block detection video



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok so i have a basic layout and DCC controller thanks to a good friend! I also got a block detection board.

I spend an hour on you tube looking for a video on how to set it up with the track I only have 1 car atm that has the resistor on the axle but no reason to make a bunch when i don't know how it works.

If anyone has a good video that would help me please link it. BTW i work better by seeing it done than someone telling me how its done!

and its a NCE Power cab that i'm using the Block detector is a BD20 i have the manual


----------

